# First Cold Smoked Cheese and Almonds w/ Q-View



## alelover (Dec 14, 2010)

45 degrees out side after being in the 30s all night. Built me a half ass amazing smoker out of some metal in the basement. Saved up all my hickory and oak sawdust. Worked pretty good. I'll let you know how the cheese is in 2 weeks. The almonds smelled really smoky the next day. Going to taste those tomorrow.








Test Burn







Before Smoke - Colby Jack, Mozzarella, Provolone, Sharp Cheddar and Gouda







No sense wasting good sawdust







Hittin the smoker. The HAAS is below the almonds.







Out of the smoke after 5 hours at 45 degrees.







Sealed up and ready for the aging.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 14, 2010)

Good looking cheese smoke. Now the hard part begins. The dang wait.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2010)

Everything looks awesome to me and I like your AMS watch out there Todd. Like Scar says now the hard part is on.


----------



## alelover (Dec 14, 2010)

Todd's get's about 6 hrs. Mine only goes about 4 1/2. The bigger holes I got probably make it burn a little faster. Mine isn't stainless either. Wish it was. But for free I can work with it.


----------



## dalton (Dec 14, 2010)

looks great!   good job!

I am wondering how the almonds turned out with the cold smoke.  did you get much flavor to them?  I warm smoked some pecans a few weeks ago but coated them with a little butter and garlic mixture.  smoked at between 75-95 for about 3 hours and they were pretty good but I thought almonds would be harder to pick up the smoke flavor because they are a denser nut? 

keep us posted

dalton


----------



## alelover (Dec 14, 2010)

They smelled very smoky this morning. Going to try them tomorrow. When I hot smoked some they got better as time went on.


----------



## carnivorous (Dec 20, 2010)

I have never smoked cheese on a grill. I live in Florida so cold smoking here is not so easy without a freezer. I use a chest freezer that I installed racks in. How do you cold smoke on a grill like that??


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 20, 2010)

Has it been two weeks yet


----------



## alelover (Dec 20, 2010)

It's easy to do it on a grill when it's 45 degrees out and you have an Amaz-N-Smoker. Or even a half-ass one. I took the almonds and threw them in the oven at 225 for an hour. Next day they were awesome. Lots of smoke flavor. No Terry, it's only been 1 week. I'll try the cheese on Christmas.


----------



## alelover (Dec 26, 2010)

It's been 2 weeks. Had some cheese with dinner last night. Awespme. The provolone and gouda were unbelievable. I'll be doing more of this. The almonds were awesome as well. I roasted in the oven at 225 for an hour. Outstanding. My wife liked them better before the oven. She likes the raw taste. A little marzipanish. I guess I have to do them both ways now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2010)

All of it looks great Scott!

Don't know why, but I always like the Mozzarella best.

Bear


----------



## alelover (Dec 26, 2010)

They were all great.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 27, 2010)

Great color on that cheese! Thanks for sharing this. Looks like you cut the cheese up about 2" x 2"?  I'll be doing my cold smokes on my grill, too, so I really appreciate seeing how you set yours up.


----------



## alelover (Dec 29, 2010)

They were cut about 1 x 1 x 3 long. Smoked 5 hours at 45 - 50 degrees F.


----------

